# [DEV] Programmation C++ en mode console [Réglé]

## GrayWolf

Bonjours à vous,

   Depuis peu j'ai installé sur mon ordinateur la dernière version de Gentoo.  La principale raison était d'apprendre à programmer dans cette environnement, un peu blazé de Visual Studio.  Noter que je veux programmer en "bas niveau" et que je n'utilise aucune interface graphique.  J'entends par "bas niveau" une programmation abstraite, genre créer une classe Liste, qu'un utilisateur normale ne se souci guère.

   Cela dit, comme vous le savez probablement, il est un peu plus difficile de faire du code sous linux que sous son opposé payant.  La question est la suivante : comment puis-je connaître les bibliothèques disponible sous Gentoo, où ce trouve les fichiers .h qui y sont assosiés et comment les utilisées ? Au fond, j'aimerais un lien quelconque qui pourrait me donner ce genre d'information.

   Je vous remercie grandement.

   P.S. : Étant très peu attiré vers VIM, j'ai voulu essayer un éditeur de texte plus simple, et le seul que j'ai trouvé en mode console est JED.  Quand pensez-vous ?  Connaissez-vous mieux ?  Merci !

----------

## nost4r

 *Quote:*   

> Étant très peu attiré vers VIM, j'ai voulu essayer un éditeur de texte plus simple, et le seul que j'ai trouvé en mode console est JED. Quand pensez-vous ? Connaissez-vous mieux ? Merci !

 

Nano ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

>  Cela dit, comme vous le savez probablement, il est un peu plus difficile de faire du code sous linux que sous son opposé payant.

 

Euh non, je ne sais pas  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> La question est la suivante : comment puis-je connaître les bibliothèques disponible sous Gentoo, où ce trouve les fichiers .h qui y sont assosiés et comment les utilisées ?

 

Tout les headers installés sur ton système se trouvent ici : /usr/include

Si tu veux un IDE, et que tu es plutôt orienté gnome, essaye anjuta.

J'utilise vim, avec le plugin project, ainsi que les autotools.

Edit : si tu pouvais mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum, section 3/3, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Perso je t'enverrais vers emacs, c'est la carrera GT des éditeurs de texte, et pour la doc, tu fais par exemple man stdio, tu lis le descriptif, puis t'as la liste des fonctions qui cahcune à sa propre page de manuel.

edit : ++ pour le formatage du titre selon nos conventions, merci!

----------

## GrayWolf

Merci grandement a vous.  Désolé pour le titre!!!

----------

## guilc

Pour un gros projet C++, perso, je serais plutot Kdevelop. Après, ça dépend des goûts.

Sinon, pour les libs dispo, hé, ho, sous linux y en a autant que sous windows hein  :Wink:  C'est pas plus compliqué de développer sous linux que sous windows !

Tu veux la STL ? elle est la

Tu veux les libs Boost ? elles sont la

Tu veux les excellentes libs Qt (qui étendent ou remplacent certaines libs de la STL, en plus meiux, plus souples, et comble du comble : permettent de faire de la programmation graphique) : elles sont la !

Franchement, pour faire du C++, je vois pas ce qu'il manque  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

Je confirme aussi que linux c'est l'OS vraiment tourné vers la programation et le réseau ^^

Je developpe moi meme sur ma gentoo en C avec gtk et en C++ avec wxWidgets, bien sur j'ai pas encore un super niveau mais ça va venir.

Personnellement pour ma part c'est Xemacs, Anjuta le plus souvent.

Voir se bon vieux gEdit ^^

Enfin voila et ça coute 0 par dessus le marché  :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

 *GrayWolf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cela dit, comme vous le savez probablement, il est un peu plus difficile de faire du code sous linux que sous son opposé payant. 
> 
> 

 

Ngé ?

 *Quote:*   

>    P.S. : Étant très peu attiré vers VIM, j'ai voulu essayer un éditeur de texte plus simple, et le seul que j'ai trouvé en mode console est JED.  Quand pensez-vous ?  Connaissez-vous mieux ?  Merci !

 

Si t'aime pas ViM, prend (X)Emacs !  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *GrayWolf wrote:*   

> Merci grandement a vous.  Désolé pour le titre!!!

 

Salut et bienvenue  :Wink: 

Tu peux toujours modifier ton titre via le bouton "éditer" de ton premier post !

Amicalement,

----------

## bouba331

Salut, je trouve aussi qu'au début la programmation C++ n'est pas forcément évidente sous Linux surtout parce que les IDE ne sont pas aussi évolués que sous Windows. Sous Linux y'a certe Anjuta et Kdevelop, mais bon Anjuta est pas trop complet encore, Kdevelop c'est une usine à gaz (à mon avis en tout cas), y'a encore du chemin à faire par rapport à Visual C++ sous Windows. Bref, je suis linuxien mais il faut l'avouer, pour faire "du logiciel" Linux c'est pas encore génial à mon avis. 

Tout le monde conseil vi, vim ou emacs (parce que tous les gens qui bossent sous Linux sont des fans de la console), pas très conviviaux je trouve, il faut beaucoup de temps pour s'y abituer, ces outils sont plus adaptés à de le programmation système, pour de la conception de gros logiciels ou l'on a vraiment besoin de gérer beaucoup de classes et fichiers c'est pas le top. 

Il existe aussi des plugins des Eclipse et Netbeans pour faire du C++, je ne les ai pas essayé (c'est possible qu'ils ne soient pas mal du tout), peut-etre que quelqu'un a un avis la dessus ? 

Voilà, c'est un avis personnel, donc pas a prendre au pieds de la lettre. 

Bouba

----------

## davidou2a

oui les plug ins netbeans et eclipses j'en ai entendu aussi parlé mais bon pas essayé  :Smile:  en fait c'est pas plus dur sous linux du moins c est mon avis desormais, tu te fixe une lib graphique et le langage qui va avec et voila, c'est sur que faire du QT du gtk gtk2 et wxWidgets motif lesstif et autres tous en meme temps peut etre deroutant, personellement je me suis fixé sur gtk je passerai a gtk2 bientot, et j'utilise aussi wxWidgets... apres pour les EDI oui bon  t as anjuta plutot orienté gtk et Kdevelop plutot orienté QT (enfin je peux dire des conneries aussi) mais bon la base de tout c est l'organisation, si tu fais une bonne analyse de ton projet avec UML pour les classes ect ect y a peu de chance de se paumer meme en utilisant des outils en mode console... enfin bref les gouts et les couleurs  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *netfab wrote:*   

> J'utilise vim, avec le plugin project, ainsi que les autotools.

 

Ha merci pour le plugin, ça pourra m'être utile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

 *bouba331 wrote:*   

> Kdevelop c'est une usine à gaz (à mon avis en tout cas), y'a encore du chemin à faire par rapport à Visual C++ sous Windows. Bref, je suis linuxien mais il faut l'avouer, pour faire "du logiciel" Linux c'est pas encore génial à mon avis. 

 

Je dois programmer en asp.net avec visual studio pro 2005 pour des tp, sur des athlon xp 1700+ avec 512Mo de RAM. Je sais pas où t'as vu que kdevelop était plus lourd, moi je passe mon temps à attendre devant visual studio.

Pour le dev sous linux, j'ai essayé kate en éditeur de texte (très bon si on se souvient des raccourcis claviers assez simples et pratiques), gedit et scite. J'aime bien scite, mais il faut bien le configurer, par exemple pour avoir la complétion auto sur le code en ajoutant les fichiers de doc.

En IDE, je connais un peu netbeans, eclipse et kdevelop.

Netbeans a l'air bien, y compris pour le développement web en java et le développement d'application client. Jamais essayé le plugin c++.

KDevelop a l'air puissant si on le couple à QTDesigner (intégré), avec le framework qt, c'est très puissant et la doc de qt est excellente (c'est moins le cas pour kdevelop).

Eclipse est intéressant pour java, php (il faut attendre le plugin php pour eclipse 3.2, incluant un debugger correct entre autres) et le C++. Ca peut aussi être sympa d'utiliser qt jambi en java.

Bref, moi je trouve ça très bien, y'a pas que visual studio et les éditeurs de texte dans la vie :bah: Vous ne semblez pas convaincu, mais en même temps, personne (moi le premier) n'a tout essayé.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je suis étonné que personne n'ait encore cité Code::blocks qui est pas mal non plus comme IDE.

----------

## kwenspc

Utiliser un gros IDE pour faire de ptits soft en C ou quelques libs...faut m'expliquer là. 

Un bon éditeur (emacs pawaaa!), une console, un café et c'est parti!

----------

## GrayWolf

Excellent.  Je ne croyais pas qu'autant de personne me répondrais.  J'aime bien votre communauté et je ne suis pas déçu du choix que j'ai fait vers Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> J'utilise vim, avec le plugin project, ainsi que les autotools. 

 

Comment fait-on pour ajouter un plug-in à vim, et qu'est-ce qu'un autotools ?

 *Quote:*   

> Tu veux la STL ? elle est la

 

Je n'ai pas trouvé les bibliothèques de la STL dans le répertoire /usr/include.  Est-ce que je peux les ajouter et sont-elles toutes compatibles (genre <iostream> surtout) ?

----------

## Ey

 *GrayWolf wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas trouvé les bibliothèques de la STL dans le répertoire /usr/include.  Est-ce que je peux les ajouter et sont-elles toutes compatibles (genre <iostream> surtout) ?

 

Pour la STL c'est un peu particulier, les headers sont dans /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4/ (remplacer le 4.1.1 par ta version de gcc)

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pas grave si c'est localisé un peu partout les headers. Continues d'utiliser les #include <iostream> comme tu en as l'habitude, gcc fait le reste  :Wink: 

----------

